# Who is your Skyrim wife / husband?



## kazzie (Jan 7, 2013)

I married Onmund, sexy bietch, but then my xbox + skyrim CD scratch with no savings.

So I bought new and started over. I have not found true love again.

Who's your Skyrim significant other, and where do y'all live?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 7, 2013)

Aela the Huntress.



But her body is laying in the hallway of the Silverblood Inn at Markarth.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 7, 2013)

Aela. She then became the stay at home wife considering I hate followers  I prefer to stealth it out by myself with the bow.


----------



## the fuhrer (Jan 7, 2013)

My real wife, considering she plays more than I do haha


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 8, 2013)

Muiri.







If only you could marry Hroki though.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 8, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> Muiri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a minx... lol

How the fuck you get married!!? i've clocked up 200 hours of skyrim on my pc and no love for me  blah, marriage would just hold me down from my adventures of the land!


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## kazzie (Jan 8, 2013)

Korbain said:


> what a minx... lol
> 
> How the fuck you get married!!? i've clocked up 200 hours of skyrim on my pc and no love for me  blah, marriage would just hold me down from my adventures of the land!





bro, get the amulet of mara, bro. I got it a couple of times, I forget how I got it for free but you can also just purchase it in Riften, in the temple.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 8, 2013)

Bah, I have this game installed... just no time to play these days and it's killin me >.<


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 9, 2013)

Been deliberating long and hard over this, wanted to marry Serana seeing as she's the only follower with more personality than a potato but you can't, liked Karliah but she's in love with a ghost so yeah. I live in Solitude, so at least my neighbourhood is nice.

think I may marry one of the new options in Dragonborn but I dunno, I kinda like the idea of my immensely badass Skyrim character being as foreveralone as my only-somewhat-badass self is IRL 



also, everyone should do the temple of mara quests, the last one gave me the fuzzy feels inside


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 10, 2013)

I've had several wives over the course of many different character builds. My first was Aela, and the one for my longest-lived build is Borgakh the Steelheart, the female orc who lives in Mor Khazgur.

For anyone looking to start a new playthrough and wants to get married ASAP, the first character you're likely to run into and be eligible to marry is Camilla Valerius, the brunette at the general store in Riverwood. All you have to do to gain her favor is return the Golden Dragon Claw, which you'll get as part of an early quest anyway.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 10, 2013)

kazzie said:


> bro, get the amulet of mara, bro. I got it a couple of times, I forget how I got it for free but you can also just purchase it in Riften, in the temple.



oh yeah i got that, from "all womens" temple thing is markarth...so i need to wear that to get married? not that i really cared if i got married in skyrim lol but it'd be funny to see how it all goes


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 10, 2013)

Korbain said:


> oh yeah i got that, from "all womens" temple thing is markarth...so i need to wear that to get married? not that i really cared if i got married in skyrim lol but it'd be funny to see how it all goes



I think you actually have to buy the one from the Riften temple. The one from Markarth only has the healing ability, not the marriage ability, iirc (unless they fixed that, I remember that being an issue). Also, make sure you have a house, or your wife will disappear as soon as you marry her. I don't remember where I found Aela dawdling about before I bought that house in Whiterun. >_<


----------



## XEN (Jan 10, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've had several wives over the course of many different character builds. My first was Aela, and the one for my longest-lived build is Borgakh the Steelheart, the female orc who lives in Mor Khazgur.
> 
> For anyone looking to start a new playthrough and wants to get married ASAP, the first character you're likely to run into and be eligible to marry is Camilla Valerius, the brunette at the general store in Riverwood. All you have to do to gain her favor is return the Golden Dragon Claw, which you'll get as part of an early quest anyway.


Borgakh the Steelheart was cool. It's always funny hearing that gruff orc voice say things like, "my love."
I never married Aela. Don't know why... My first was the one in Whiterun (forgot her name) who could be had for a mammoth tusk. She had a house of her own so she and Camilla Valerius are good options for early spouses.
I usually pick up a female companion/housecarl and tell her to wait at home so there are two lovely ladies waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## kazzie (Jan 10, 2013)

Lawl nerds <3


----------



## Origin (Jan 11, 2013)

Completely ignored customising houses and marrying people, I had no idea how anyone could pick it over killing/exploring.  Companions were annoying as shit and always ruined cover/died too. BUT, if I had to pick one, Aela of course. Made her run in front more times than I care to admiSO HOW'S EVERYONE DOIN >_>


----------



## decypher (Jan 11, 2013)

I married Filjnar, the blacksmith. At first he seemed fun but his constant "how are you, my love?", "nice to see you, my love", "are you hungry, my love" makes me want to shoot a fireball in his face. my love.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 11, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I think you actually have to buy the one from the Riften temple. The one from Markarth only has the healing ability, not the marriage ability, iirc (unless they fixed that, I remember that being an issue).


 
Nah, any old amulet of Mara will do. The catch is, you have to be wearing it when you talk to the person, _and_ you have to have done something that gains the favor of that person, often a sidequest of some sort (like returning the Golden Dragon Claw for Camilla). If you aren't wearing the amulet _or_ you haven't gained their favor, the marriage dialog options won't appear. Also, there's a limited list of people you can marry in the first place, obviously, so you can't just marry anybody you want. Not without mods, anyways.



WaffleTheEpic said:


> Also, make sure you have a house, or your wife will disappear as soon as you marry her. I don't remember where I found Aela dawdling about before I bought that house in Whiterun. >_<





urklvt said:


> She had a house of her own so she and Camilla Valerius are good options for early spouses.


 

Many of the spouses have their own houses. That's why after the marriage you're given the option of going to one of your houses or his/her house. If you want a house for free, marrying quite a few of the spouses will net you one. If it seems like they "disappear" after the wedding, you just need to find out where their default house is. For some it's just a bed or room in someone else's house or an inn, but others have entire houses of their own.

I never go adventuring with my spouses. I'm too paranoid I'll accidentally kill them, and it's handy having a merchant living in the same place I go to store all my junk.

I am annoyed at the lack of variety in who you can marry, though. If you're playing as a wood elf or a khajiit, you'd better be okay with some interspecies action, because there are no bosmer or khajiit spouses available. It's slim pickins for some of the other races, too, like Altmer (1), Argonian (1), Orcs (2), Breton (2) or Redguard (2). I suppose it's in keeping with the racism aspect played up in Skyrim, though, because you're spoiled for choices if you play as a Nord (14). EDIT: Those numbers are just for the female spouses, though. There are more options for male spouses, but still no Khajiit or Bosmer.






















I'm so lonely...


----------



## hairychris (Jan 14, 2013)

Haven't. Big fan of Serana, but will probably end up killing her + entire family. Oops.


----------

